# Craftsman LT1000 Tractor Wont Spark



## jschroeder (2 mo ago)

Tractor is mid 90's I believe and only use this for plowing as it doesnt have a mowing deck. Worked fine last season but I cant get it to turn over now. It cranks, but thats it. I emptied the old gas/replaced w/ new, replaced the relay and spark plug, as well as clean some rust off the flywheel. My skillset is admittedly limited and at this point I dont know how to further troubleshoot the issue. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

jschroeder said:


> Tractor is mid 90's I believe and only use this for plowing as it doesnt have a mowing deck. Worked fine last season but I cant get it to turn over now. It cranks, but thats it. I emptied the old gas/replaced w/ new, replaced the relay and spark plug, as well as clean some rust off the flywheel. My skillset is admittedly limited and at this point I dont know how to further troubleshoot the issue. Any help would be appreciated!


Briggs and Stratton 311707 Intek ? That's what the LT1000's usally came with in the 90's for an engine. Pull the fuel line off the carburetor, crank it over, and check for fuel. That will tell you if you're getting fuel flow (bad fuel pump). Take a $5 in-line spark tester from Harbor Freight and plug it in the spark plug lead, that'll tell you if you're getting spark (bad Magneto). Don't rely on just laying the spark plug on the engine to ground it to test for spark, the plug is not under compression pressure. Has anybody ever adjusted the valves on that Briggs since the 90's? Briggs Intek engines are kind of partial to having regular valve adjustments. Fuel, Spark, and Air that's what they all need to start.....

Briggs Intek Valve Adjustment

HF $5 spark tester


----------



## jschroeder (2 mo ago)

Thank you very much!!!! I'll tackle all of this tonight and see if I can get it sorted out.


----------



## Donnyg (2 mo ago)

You may also want to check the backfire valve on the carbutator. If you nave a wire going into a cylidrical thing on the bottom of the carb then you have one. Some times they will get stuck and not open when you turn the key on. Listen for a click coming from it as you turn the key on and off. If you don't hear a slight click it could be stuck. You will have to take it off and clean it or replace it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Depending on the actual year and carburetor (Walbro or Nikki) of that 27 year old "mid-90's" LT1000...... It may not have a backfire solenoid on it. That's why I always put clear vinyl motorcycle fuel line between the fuel pump and carburetor. If the backfire solenoid isn't opening, you can see instantly that there is no fuel flow going into the carb from the pump. If the backfire solenoid isn't working, it goes away, and gets replaced by a $5 bowl nut


----------

